# 3000'senster



## jabba (6 Juli 2010)

Da hat sich der MSB langsam und beständig auf die 3000 bewegt.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=269175&postcount=4

:s18:


----------



## vierlagig (6 Juli 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Da hat sich der MSB langsam und beständig auf die 3000 bewegt.



ja, da muß man lange für stricken...
glückwunsch und weiter so ... evtl. eine höhere schlagrate anpeilen 

@jabba: dir natürlich, nachträglich zum 2000. beitrag auch glückwünsche!


----------



## jabba (6 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, da muß man lange für stricken...



Aber nicht ein 4l 

Mir war nur mal so beim durchsehen der Statistik aufgefallen das es nur 32 Leut's gibt die mehr als 1000 haben bei über 8300 Leuten die einen beitrag geschrieben haben. Das Gefälle ist schon recht groß, obwohl hier soviel Leute gemeldet sind.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das den Leuten so schnell und umfassend geholfen wird :s12:


----------



## vierlagig (6 Juli 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das den Leuten so schnell und umfassend geholfen wird :s12:



oder es ihnen schnell aufn sack geht und sie doch zum bäcker umschulen ... leider sind das IMHO meist die falschen...


----------



## jabba (6 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> oder es ihnen schnell aufn sack geht und sie doch zum bäcker umschulen ... leider sind das IMHO meist die falschen...



Wieso, schmecken bei euch die Brote nicht ?
Die haben dann den Backautomaten mit ner Logo gemacht


----------



## MSB (6 Juli 2010)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen,
es wäre mir wahrscheinlich nichtmal aufgefallen.



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> ja, da muß man lange für stricken...
> glückwunsch und weiter so ...  evtl. eine höhere schlagrate anpeilen


Werter Vierlagig, Qualität ist angesagt, nicht Quantität *ROFL*



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, das den Leuten so schnell und umfassend  geholfen wird :s12:


... und die Seftel sich nach getaner Hilfe nie mehr melden obs denn was gebracht hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2010)

Hallo MSB,
mach weiter so und noch viele gute Beiträge.

gruß helmut


----------



## eYe (6 Juli 2010)

Freaks *vde*


----------



## Paule (6 Juli 2010)

Helmut,
Du bist ja der nächste der auf die 3000 kommt, vielleicht schon heute.


----------



## jabba (6 Juli 2010)

Da müßen wir den Helmut nur noch was ärgern damit der heute noch die 3000 schafft.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Juli 2010)

Helmut gib Gas :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

Hi Zusammen!

Da Gratulier ich doch auch mal zum 3000sten!

@Jabba: 3000- Gesprochen= Dreitausend`sten 
Deine Version wäre ja dann: Dreitausendsenster 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (6 Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich schliesse mich da mal an. Glückwunsch MSB.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juli 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Da müßen wir den Helmut nur noch was ärgern damit der heute noch die 3000 schafft.




Mach ich doch gerne LINK


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Juli 2010)

Ich erinnere mich da gaaaaaaanz dunkel an einen gewissen 4444... 

Hoffentlich macht Helmut das anders (wenn man schon drauf lauert).

Zum Thema 



> Qualität statt Quantität



sage ich persönlich lieber nix!!!

Aber Glückwunsch auch von mir!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2010)

hi hi, ihr seit doch blöd 

der Titel kommt nicht von mir, der wurde verliehen....so wie sich das gehört.


----------



## Paule (6 Juli 2010)

Morgen wird es ein toller Tag!
Deutschland steht im Finale und Helmut schreibt seinen 3000'sten Beitrag(Richtig Heizer?).
Helmut bitte nicht mehr Antworten, Du hast schon 2999


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Morgen wird es ein toller Tag!
> Deutschland steht im Finale und Helmut schreibt seinen 3000'sten Beitrag(Richtig Heizer?).



Richtig Paule! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (7 Juli 2010)

Hi Helmut,

zu Deinem 3000sensten Beitrag. Glückwunsch, weiter so. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Cerberus (7 Juli 2010)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch MSB für deinen 3000.!

Dir Helmut natürlich auch!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2010)

Jetzt hat es der Helmut dann doch noch geschafft......

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden und macht weiter so.........


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Juli 2010)

muß man denn hier dem MSB und dem Jabba und dem Helmut gratulieren ... oder eher uns Allen ?

Natürlich schliesse ich mich den Glückwünschen an ...


----------

